# Where To Stay? Yellowstone, Rushmore, Glacier.



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

We are planning a big trip from Aptos CA to Yellowstone for a few days, then off to Mt Rushmore area for 4-5 days, A short jaunt back west to Glacier National Park, then a short drive home through Washington, Oregon, and back home. We will be leaving June 7[sup]th[/sup] for a few weeks. My hope is to get input on which campground to stay at in Yellowstone or just stick with the Fishing Bridge Park. Also any input in the Mt. Rushmore area, we were thinking Dogwood but are very flexible. Lastly, at Glacier, we want to stay outside the park but would love some input.

I know it's asking a lot, but what are friends for? Right?









Brian


----------



## jzero (Mar 24, 2005)

I can tell you that you will not be able to see all of Yellowstone from Fishing Bridge, unless you enjoy driving all day long at 35 mph. I used Fishing Bridge the first day to get organized, top off the batteries, dump the black and get all of my water; then took my trailer with me each day, stopping at different trail heads for hikes and site seeing. I would locate a campsite (dry) each day around 3pm or so (before they fill up), unhook, then go out for another adventure before dinner. by doing this I was able to see all of Yellowstone. If I found an area that I really liked, then I would stay an extra day. There is always water along the way and at a lot of dry sites. I pull a 21rs with an f-150, a relitively small combination that allowed me that freedom. You're a little longer, but I bet you'll be fine. Have a great time. 
Matthew.


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

We have also been looking into this for next year. There have been quite a few threads about his recently, check the campground recommendation forums - lot of good info on campsites for this trip in there!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

For a longer TT like the 27RSDS, I'd recommend reservations, but not recommend fishing bridge. Canyon is fairly central if you want one location. Otherwise I'd recommend 3 days somewhere in the northern half and 3 days in the southern half (or whatever your time turns out to be). Call the reservation number. If you aren't having problems getting sites, be gererous on the trailer's dimensions. Most of the sites are semicircular pull throughs, and I swear they measure the outside of the circle and then call that the max vehicle length. Unfortunately, OB's don't bend very well, and many of those semi circles have a tree in the center.









Brian, I love your comments of a "Short jaunt"








I use terms like that on my wife. Needless to say, after our trip to the Canadian rockies, where I described the route as 'drive to Montana and hang a right,' she doesn't listen to me anymore.


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Brian-
We will be traveling there this summer as well. We will be at Mt. Rushmore 7/16 - 7/20
The 1st few nights we are a Palmer Gulch KOA... stayed there several years ago and liked it. Very close to Mt. Rushmore. Then we move to Sylvan Lake (in Custer SP) for a couple nights. The lake is nice and quiet...from what I remember.

Then we are off to Colter Bay Village RV in Grand Tetons (7/21-7/25).

Have a great trip. Seems like there are a lot of us going on long road trips this year. Glad to see that the gas/diesel prices have come down from last year!









--Greg


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

I vote on Rafter J's at Mt Rushmore and Canyon for Yellowstone.


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

We stayed at Horse Thief when we were in the Mt. Rushmore area. We loved it--a great jumping off place for everything in the area, some nice places to climb around and hike. No game room, no mini golf, etc. but we like it that way--we don't hang around the campground much when we're touring. They do have a pool, which was nice at the end of a long hot day of touring. There is also Sylvan Lake nearby--that was a lot of fun. It's central to many of the Black Hills attractions, Rushmore, Custer State Park, the Mammoth Dig, Crazy Horse, etc. I'd stay there again if we were in the area. The sites up in the woods are pretty, if you want a full hookup site then they are in a less pretty area. Still, nice views all around.

Have fun!

Cj


----------



## 2xx2xy (Feb 2, 2009)

I would like to bump this topic...we are taking this trip in a little over a month. Yellowstone, Rushmore all the way to Wisc and back (four kids and a dog) from Ca.

Anyone that has more exp. with yellowstone and rushmore please chime in. we are planning to stay at grizzley rv park for one night. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Partsman Ed (Aug 26, 2008)

We are staying a park in West Yellowstone, MT for 5 days/4 nights (which is approx. 6 miles from the park-supposedly) Wagon Wheel RV Park. You may play heck trying to get a spot this summer as they book up early in the season!! So I would be making some phone calls in the next couple of days. I think we are staying at Crazy Horse Campground in Custer, SD
Depending on how old your kids are they may get a kick out of the Flintstones/Bedrock RV park in Custer, SD (of course, that was then and now, but when I was a kid my sister and I thought that it was neat!!! Tells you how old I am)

Hope this helps,

Ed


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

We are right now staying at Grizzly Rv Park in W.Yellowstone,MT. Very nice park but I doubt you could get in now w/o advance reservations. Many are on the waiting list as we speak. They do have a waiting list so give it a try if you have not found a place already.

Yellowstone NP is something else!!!

Rayman


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

This is our first Summer with an OB and we were planning a trip like this, but decided to put it off until next year, when we've become acustomed to this rig and have worked out all the bugs. I was thinking of starting the trip from here in Maryland right after school is out; heading southwest thru Texarkanna up thru Arizona & the Grand Canyon, Utah then Yellowstone, Glacier NP then Mt Rushmore and back thru Ohio. Any feedback on such an adventure would be appreciated. We hope to do this trip in three weeks. It that enough time? Campground recommendations; times to make reservations; what to avoid etc. This trip is on the top of my bucket list.
Thanks


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

2xx2xy said:


> I would like to bump this topic...we are taking this trip in a little over a month. Yellowstone, Rushmore all the way to Wisc and back (four kids and a dog) from Ca.
> 
> Anyone that has more exp. with yellowston and rushmore please chime in. we are planning to stay at grizzley rv park for one night. Any advice would be appreciated.


we will be in yellowstone on 8/2.


----------



## 2xx2xy (Feb 2, 2009)

We are confirmed at Grizzly RV park...Dates are July 15-17...come by and say hi...can't miss us...you'll see four kids, a dog and a yelling dad!







We are in a 27 RSDS with an Outbackers.com sticker on each side of the front area.

We now need a great place to stay at Rushmore. Any suggestions?


----------



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

If you want a more remote dry camping experience near Rushmore I like Dutchman campgound on Deerfield lake. This is about a 35 minute drive to Rushmore. If interested PM me and I can clue you in to the better site numbers.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

2xx2xy said:


> We now need a great place to stay at Rushmore. Any suggestions?


Rafter J-Bar Ranch. Many of us have stayed there. Less densely laid-out compared to others in the area. Nice pool. Big field to play in. Horses. We liked it a lot. Some of the sites are wooded (like Ranch Camp where this picture was taken), others more exposed (like Lower Ranch Camp).

http://www.rafterj.com See map.









Ed


----------



## 2xx2xy (Feb 2, 2009)

Rafter J sounds like a winner! Let's see if I can get reservations for the nights we need.

Quite a long drive from Yellowstone but isn't that what wine is for after arrival? Looks like we will need two nights there!

Next stop will be Minocqua Wisc. Probably one night along the way. Anyone been to Minocqua?


----------

